# Gibt es Starrgabeln für 24 Zoll Mtb's?



## obiwankinobi (11. Oktober 2013)

Habe ein Scott Scale Jr. 24 für meinen Sohn und würde gern die sauschwere Federgabel (wenn man diese überhaupt so nennen kann) gegen eine geeignete Starrgabel mit Felgenbremsaufnahme tauschen. Könnt ihr mir vielleicht in dieser Beziehung weiterhelfen?


----------



## Roelof (11. Oktober 2013)

Ist da eine Scheibenbremse oder eine Felgenbremse verbaut?

Ich würde mich da eher Richtung 26er Stargabel orientieren. Schau dir mal die Trigon (baugleich Ritchey WCS) an, wenn du Discs verbaut hast. Pace und DT-Swiss mit runden Rohren kann man mittels Canti-Schellen mit kleinen Laufrädern fahren.

Wenn du sagst, du möchtest "echte" 24Zoll, wird es schwierig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (11. Oktober 2013)

Guckst Du hier:
http://www.trialmarkt.de/Gabeln/Gabeln-24:::69_124.html
Günstige Gabeln 90 Euro um die 900 Gramm, die leichteste 140 Eur bei 785 Gramm. Sogar mit Magura Firmtech-Aufnahme. Da sparste nochmal Gewicht weil die auch ohne Booster super funktionieren.


----------



## steff76 (11. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

MAXX (http://www.maxx.de/ bzw. [email protected]) verkauft auch 24 Zoll Gabeln, jedenfalls habe ich da meine vor einem Jahr gekauft.

Und auch bei Kaniabikes wirst du fündig http://www.kaniabikes.de/shop/Zubehoer-24/Starrgabel-24-Alu-Classic.html

Grüße
Steffen


----------



## Toni172 (11. Oktober 2013)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Mosso-Starrg...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

sowas gibt es auch in schwarz und auch in Disc only.

Schau mal in mein Fotoalbum unter Aufbau_Ole_24" da sind Bilder zu sehen. Es ist eigentlich eine 26" Gabel passt aber perfekt für das 24er.


----------



## trolliver (11. Oktober 2013)

Wenn er aber Cantisockel verwenden will, hilft 26" nicht. Es sei denn, er möchte mit irgendwelchen Adaptern arbeiten, aber wer will das schon, wenn er neu kauft? Ich finde die Gabel von Kania am attraktivsten.

Oliver


----------



## Y_G (11. Oktober 2013)

wobei 880g nicht so richtig leicht ist, die 26" Mosso wiegt ja deutlich unter 700 g ... ich suche btw auch noch was leichtes in 24" mit Canti


----------



## obiwankinobi (12. Oktober 2013)

Danke für die Info's. Da werde ich auf jeden Fall fündig.


----------



## storck-riesen (14. Oktober 2013)

steff76 schrieb:


> MAXX (http://www.maxx.de/ bzw. [email protected]) verkauft auch 24 Zoll Gabeln, jedenfalls habe ich da meine vor einem Jahr gekauft.


 
Kannst du uns Gewicht und Preis der Gabel verraten? (gerne auch per PM)


----------



## Floh (14. Oktober 2013)

Na auch nichts gefunden auf der Maxx-Seite? Selten so einen mies programmierten Shop gesehen. Man dreht sich immer im Kreis. Ausser Selbst-Beweihräucherung kaum Inhalt.


----------



## steff76 (14. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

Maxx Seite hin oder her , einfach kurze Mail an s[email protected].
Da wurden zumindest mir alle Fragen beantwortet.

Meine Maxx Gabel (schwarz) hatte 720 Gramm mit gekürztem Schaft.

Grüße
Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obiwankinobi (14. Oktober 2013)

Habe bei Maxx angerufen, die meinten die Starrgabel 24 Zoll in schwarz kostet 119 und wiegt zwischen 700 und 750g. Es wird so ziemlich jede Farbe angeboten, diese kosten aber Aufpreis (nur eben schwarz nicht, dabei ist egal ob matt oder glänzend).


----------



## Y_G (16. Oktober 2013)

Moin, ich könnte günstig eine 24iger Starrgabel für 1 1/8 bekommen. Ist aber mit Gewinde, kann ich die auch mit Ahead fahren???


----------



## trifi70 (16. Oktober 2013)

Im Prinzip schon. Wie genau, hängt vor allem von der Schaftlänge ab. Ist er viel zu lang, Gewinde einfach absägen. Passt er von der Länge, kann man auch auf dem Gewinde klemmen, ist aber technisch nicht perfekt. Dann gibts noch die Adapter, reingesteckt in den Schaft, normal geklemmt mit Konus und Schraube von oben. Oberhalb des Gabelgewindes lässt sich dann auf dem Adapter ein Ahead-Vorbau klemmen. Optik? Naja.


----------



## Y_G (16. Oktober 2013)

soll 10â¬ kosten, werde also mal mit Rahmen hinfahren und schauen wie die reinpasst ... Danke


----------



## storck-riesen (16. Januar 2014)

Kann jemand etwas zur EBH der 24Zoll Starrgabel von MAXX Bikes sagen?

Danke


----------



## michfisch (16. Januar 2014)

Ich habe immer noch eine 24" Carbon Starr Gabel "in Neu" abzugeben.
Im Bikemarkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lekanteto (21. Januar 2014)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> EBH der 24Zoll Starrgabel von MAXX Bikes


Auf der Herstellerseite steht 370mm. Falls du Zweifel an der Angabe hast, könnte ich mal nachmessen.


----------



## storck-riesen (21. Januar 2014)

lekanteto schrieb:


> ..., könnte ich mal nachmessen.


 
Danke für das Angebot: Bei mir hat sich das Thema am WE geklärt. Ich habe eine Davtus Gabel gekauft. Die ist zwar für 26 Zoll, hat aber Canti und Disc und eine EBH von ca. 400mm (hab auch schon mehrfach 395mm gelesen). Ich werde damit mal eine Steckprobe machen und das Bild in meinem Tread posten. Aber vielleicht gibt es unter den Poison Aufbauern noch andere Interessenten.


----------



## carloni (24. Februar 2014)

Gebe wegen Projektaufgabe eine rel. leichte 24" starrgabel ab, unverbaut, 1 1/8 Ahead Schaft. schwarz. 70 Euro


----------



## michfisch (24. Februar 2014)

carloni schrieb:


> Gebe wegen Projektaufgabe eine rel. leichte 24" starrgabel ab, unverbaut, 1 1/8 Ahead Schaft. schwarz. 70 Euro


gibts ein Bild und das Gewicht?? Michael


----------



## carloni (25. Februar 2014)

Here u go, Waage habe ich leider nicht, schätze 700-800 gramm

EBH ca. 40 cm
Schaftlänge 22,5 cm


----------

